# Rel Driver repair



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone out there know where I can get the driver repaired (S.W. area) for my Rel sub? I have a Storm III with the driver making a "chuffing" noise. Im assuming that it is rubbing the voice coil. Very heavy and unusual looking driver and I really dont want to try to make a car audio sub work, rather fix that one.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CERWIN-VEGA...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Why Cerwinn Vega? I cant imagine it being as good of a driver as the original Rel driver. I would rather get the original driver repaired or replaced.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Tried here ?

http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, I just shot them an email. Have you had personal experiance with them?


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, Speakerrepair.com was a strike out. They emailed back and said they couldnt help me out. Any other repair houses out there that might be able to repair this driver?


----------

